# Rockets waive Gerald Fitch



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

So we got nothing for Derek Anderson, who was putting up 10ppg? We couldn't even get a 2nd round pick? What a waste.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

What a.... big waste...

Yet Derek has a injury proned season, so what will replace it at all?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

They are gonna have to use that roster spot for somebody soon.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Likely not to be a big name.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

woohoo, maybe we are gonna get sprewell!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Or can we bring Barry back?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

hmm... rockets need a SG.. lets waive 2 of them!


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

sherwin said:


> So we got nothing for Derek Anderson, who was putting up 10ppg? We couldn't even get a 2nd round pick? What a waste.


 Anderson wasn't playing anyway.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Anderson wasn't playing anyway.


hes playing now

*Go NeTs*


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We had Gerald Fitch?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> We had Gerald Fitch?


yeah, we though DA was too injury prone so we traded for a guy on the IR

*Go NeTs*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Fitch was a nice player for the Heat. 
Played good D, pushes the ball constantly and is not hesitant to shoot, he has a nice jumper.

i dunno why the rockets waived him..


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

so retarded move, okay we better get someone who can shoot. how about wang zhizhi?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Fitch is playing down in the D-League right? Can't we just bring him back? There are roster spots that aren't filled right?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

unfortunately most people in rockets management would think the rockets season is over so there may be no signing at all, but a possibility is John Lucas III


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I would love to get JL3 back.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> In 3 games with the Toros, Fitch played poorly, averaging 11.7 points and 4.3 boards, but hitting just 28% of his shots and less than 20% from downtown.


 :hurl:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

cornholio said:


> :hurl:


sounds like a rockets guard to me


*Go NeTs*


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

JB was on 610 Sports this morning with John Granato and Granato made reference to Spree as well. JB jokingly cracked on the teams shooting last night. There was no malice but, he knows he could help this team right now.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

cornholio said:


> :hurl:


OUCH! Poor Gerald.. throwing him back down to the minors must have messed with his head... crikey he didn't even shoot that bad in college!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh wells, screw him, we need legitimate scorers!!


----------

